# [Wahl Februar 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insekt (1. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich würde die Grünen wählen.


----------



## windows (1. Februar 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würde die Grünen wählen.


sign.


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2010)

"Welche Partei würdet Ihr diesen Monat wählen?"
Gute Frage. Ich weiß es nicht... aber am ehesten

[X] FDP

*SPD*: Nur polemisch, zu Arbeitgeberfeindlich und das Prekariat unterstützend. 
*Linke*: Siehe SPD, bloß viel ausgeprägter 
*Union*: Kein wirkliches Profil, schwache Kanzlerin (bezieht keine Stellung), keine Politiker mit Charisma, falsches Staatsverständnis (Bankdaten für 2,5 Mio kaufen... trifft auch auf SPD+Linke+ Grüne(?) zu)
*FDP*:Lässt sich von der Hotellobby kaufen, nicht mehr glaubwürdig (Was ist mit dem FDP-Sparbuch??? Nix!)
*Grüne:* Generell viel zu ökologisch fixiert und mir zu utopisch. Weiterhin eher nicht Arbeitgeber und Mittelstand unterstützend
*Piraten:*Keine geklärten Positionen zu elementaren politischen Fragen.

=> Im Moment alles Mist


----------



## Väinämöinen (1. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> *SPD*: Nur polemisch, zu Arbeitgeberfeindlich und *das Prekariat unterstützend*.


Und was ist daran jetzt schlecht? Sicherlich kann man sich darüber streiten, wie bzw. in welchem Umfang sowas finanzierbar ist, aber das sind doch wohl genau die Leute, die Unterstützung am nötigsten haben.



> *FDP*:Lässt sich von der Hotellobby kaufen, nicht mehr glaubwürdig (Was ist mit dem FDP-Sparbuch??? Nix!)


Deren Minister machen ganz allgemin auch eine eher schlechte Figur. Nach der nächsten Wahl bitte nochmal mindestens 11 Jahre Opposition.



> *Grüne:* Generell viel zu ökologisch fixiert und mir zu utopisch. Weiterhin eher nicht Arbeitgeber und Mittelstand unterstützend


Was soll an der ökologischen Fixierung denn schlecht sein? Sei doch lieber froh, dass es überhaupt ein Partei gibt, die sich um die umwelt schert. Ich will nicht wissen, wie es hier ohne die Grünen, die andere Parteien ja durchaus auch zum Handeln zwingen, aussehen würde.

Außerdem ist es mir ganz allgemein schleierhaft, wo du bei SPD und Grünen diese angebliche Arbeitgeberfeindlichkeit siehst. Die Jahre mit rot-grüner Regierung waren vielleicht nicht immer optimal, aber sicherlich kein Weltuntergang und  Da droht uns aktuell weit schlimmeres.


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

Wie immer:
[x]  Die Linke

@TheLamer

Die FDP hat (auf gut Deutsch)keine Eier.

"Oh wir wollen es allen recht machen deshalb sind wir in der Mitte."

"Oh...wir sind die besten,weil wir von jedem Politikstandpunkt ein bisschen haben den wir sind ja in der Mitte"

"Wir sind keine Nazis und keine Kommunisten,wir sind die besten " 

Die sollen mal Farbe/Richtung bekennen und nicht versuchen es allen Recht zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> *FDP*:Lässt sich von der Hotellobby kaufen, nicht mehr glaubwürdig (Was ist mit dem FDP-Sparbuch??? Nix!)



Kenne das Sparbuch ehrlich gesagt nicht im Detail, aber eigentlich ist die FDP fleißig am einsparen. Z.B. Qualifizierungsmaßnahmen für Arbeitslose, Unterstützung für die Solarbranche (da wird sogar soviel gesparrt, dass die versammelte deutsche Industrie sich Gedanken um ihre Zukunft macht und Erweiterungspläne in Größenordnung von ein paar 1000 Arbeisplätzen auf Eis legt), heute zitiert die TAZ ein FDP-Interview aus der BILD (seriöser gehts nicht  ), demnach man den elektronischen Perso auf 2020 verschieben will, weil er zu teuer wird (als Beispiel werden 7 Millionen € für Werbung genannt, für so bescheuert halte aber nicht mal ich die FDP  ), die Rückholung in der Asse wird erstmal auf Mach-/Finanzierbarkeit geprüft (während alle Experten sagen, dass es 5 nach 12 ist und man keine Minute verlieren darf - aber Experten hatten bei Atommüll noch nie was zu melden), Ausgleichflächen für Bauprojekte spart zwar nicht die FDP selbst ein - aber sie ermöglicht es allen anderen gegen einen kleinen Ablass,...

Nö, die tut schon was. Sie weiß aber auch genau, dass sie damit bei den meisten Wählern nicht punkten kann, also macht sie das alles ohne viel Tamtam und informiert nur gezielt die Lobbykreise, die es toll finden - die breite Masse soll sich derweil auf Guidos "Wirtschaft rettet Afghanistan"-Konzept konzentrieren. (In der Außenpolitik wird ja auch gespart - z.B. spart man sich jetzt die ex-wichtige Bekämpfung von ex-schlimmen ex-Terroristen. Und Westerwelle spart sich jegliche Hinweise auf Menschrenrechtsverletzungen, wenn er Wirtschaftspartner besucht - selbst wenn er selbst nach örtlichen Gesetze mit der Todesstrafe rechnen müsste)



> *Grüne:* Generell viel zu ökologisch fixiert und mir zu utopisch. Weiterhin eher nicht Arbeitgeber und Mittelstand unterstützend



Solange die Arbeitgeber und der Mittelstand sich ökologisch orientieren und zukunftstaugliche (sogenannte "utopische") Konzepte haben, werden sie auch unterstützt.  Siehe die (bald/bereits ex-)Boombranchen Wind, Solar und Biolandwirtschaft. In den ersten beiden war Deutschland vor kurzem noch Weltmarktführer.
(aber dank Schwarz/Gelb können wir ja jetzt wieder auf Staatskosten Atomkraftwerke in fremden Ländern bauen )


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Hmm, die Zustimmung für die Piraten nimmt ab, wenn ich das richtig lese. 
Na ja, einfach ein freies Netz als Wahlparole ist einfach zu wenig. 

Ich sehe jedenfalls genüsslich zu, wenn die FDP an Wählergunst verliert und die NRW Wahlen inzwischen auf der Kippe stehen.


----------



## windows (1. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wie immer:
> [x]  Die Linke


Begründung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Weil die Linke gegen den Kahlschlag im Sozialsystem ist und durch den Abgang von Oskar inzwischen auch wieder für die SPD interessant wird.


----------



## Hate (1. Februar 2010)

> Union: Kein wirkliches Profil, schwache Kanzlerin (bezieht keine Stellung), keine Politiker mit Charisma, falsches Staatsverständnis (Bankdaten für 2,5 Mio kaufen... trifft auch auf SPD+Linke+ Grüne(?) zu)



Was soll daran verkehrt sein die Bankdaten zu kaufen? Ich bin zwar kein SPD-Symphatisant, aber die Aussage des SPD-Politikers (sry Namen vergessen) stimm ich voll und ganz zu:

"Dem Kleinen Mann wird der letzte Cent aus den Hosentaschen gezogen und die reichen kriminellen sollen mit etlichen Millionen davonkommen?"

So, oder so ähnlich hat er es ausgedrückt, konnt mir die genaue Wortwahl leider nicht merken, da ich die Nachrichten nur während der Arbeit bissel mitgehört habe...

Und so ist es nunmal, dass uns Geld abgenommen wird wo es nur geht und die sollen dann damit davonkommen??? Ich fänds erhlich gesagt ne Frechheit, wenn die Regierung nicht darauf eingehen würde und somit die Steuerhinterzieher mit ihrer fiesen Tour davonkommen.....

Zum Thema Wahl:

Da weiß man wirklich nicht so richtig was man wählen soll (geht mir zumindest so), weil keine Partei derzeit nen gescheiten Plan hat... Was aus meiner Sicht aber auf keinen Fall in die Regierung kommen sollte darf ist meines Erachtens "Die Linke". 

Grund: 





> Linke: Siehe SPD, bloß viel ausgeprägter



Vor allem schwirrt mir immer noch der Wahlkampfspruch im Kopf herum:

"Unter den Parteien darf kein Krieg herschen, man sollte die Unstimmigkeiten auf die Straße bringen"

Wie vorhin schon, genaue Wortwahl weiß ich nicht mehr, bin nunmal kein Supergenie, der sich alles einprägen kann. 

Also abgesehen von den Linken könnt ich mir derzeit eigentlich jede Partei in ner Koalition vorstellen, da die restlichen "großen" Parteien so ziemlich gleich schlecht sind.... 

Und nun viel Spaß beim kritisieren meiner Meinung....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> Was soll daran verkehrt sein die Bankdaten zu kaufen?



Verstoß gegen die Rechtsstaatlichkeit?
Unter Umständen kein Nutzen, weil auf kriminellem Wege gewonnene Informationen vor Gericht nicht zulässig sind?
Finanzielle Unterstützung für Kriminelle?



> Da weiß man wirklich nicht so richtig was man wählen soll (geht mir zumindest so), weil keine Partei derzeit nen gescheiten Plan hat...



Nach einigen Jahrzehnten mit wenig Plan nähert man sich halt langsam dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man nicht mehr abstreiten kann, was so alles nicht tragbar ist...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

[X] War gerade so in der stimmung und habe die Piratenpartei gewählt...


----------



## Väinämöinen (1. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Linke gegen den Kahlschlag im Sozialsystem ist und durch den Abgang von Oskar inzwischen auch wieder für die SPD interessant wird.


Mal schaun, wie die Spitze demnächst dann aussieht und es ohne Lafontaine so läuft.



Hate schrieb:


> Was soll daran verkehrt sein die Bankdaten zu kaufen? Ich bin zwar kein SPD-Symphatisant, aber die Aussage des SPD-Politikers (sry Namen vergessen) stimm ich voll und ganz zu:
> 
> "Dem Kleinen Mann wird der letzte Cent aus den Hosentaschen gezogen und die reichen kriminellen sollen mit etlichen Millionen davonkommen?"


Es geht ja nicht darum, ob man was gegen Steuerhinterzieher tun muss, sondern ob man Diebesgut kauft. Deswegen sehe ich das ganze ebenfalls kritisch, auch wenn ich mich natürlich freuen würde, wenn man diese Asozialen doch noch drankriegt.


----------



## Hate (1. Februar 2010)

> Verstoß gegen die Rechtsstaatlichkeit?


Kann man meiner Meinung nach bei diesem Sachverhalt verkraften



> Unter Umständen kein Nutzen, weil auf kriminellem Wege gewonnene Informationen vor Gericht nicht zulässig sind?


Sind nicht zulässig = korrekt. Wenn dadurch aber weitere Beweise gefunden werden (und das werden Sie) dann werden sie zulässig



> Finanzielle Unterstützung für Kriminelle?


Stimmt!, aber was wenn sie die CD nicht kaufen und die 2500 Kriminelle davon kommen. Dann werden diese darin Unterstützt, weil sie nicht gefunden / verurteilt werden....

*Fazit: 1 Kriminillen unterstützen oder 2500??? ---> ganz klar den EINEN unterstützen...

*


> Es geht ja nicht darum, ob man was gegen Steuerhinterzieher tun muss, sondern ob man Diebesgut kauft. Deswegen sehe ich das ganze ebenfalls kritisch, auch wenn ich mich natürlich freuen würde, wenn man diese Asozialen doch noch drankriegt.



siehe Fazit, ich sehs auch nich so unkritisch wie es vllt. rüberkommt, aber nach einigen Gedankengängen kann ich nur zu dieser Meinung kommen und sollte jeder andere eigentlich auch, da man lieber einen unterstützt als 2500 davonkommen lässt und damit passiv unterstützt....


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

hate schrieb:
			
		

> die reichen kriminellen sollen mit etlichen Millionen davonkommen?"


Das Geld bekommt dann eh weder nur die Regierung(und nicht der kleine man),wo es dann wieder zu reichen Kriminellen(Politiker der "Volksparteien") kommt.


----------



## Hate (1. Februar 2010)

> Das Geld bekommt dann eh weder nur die Regierung(und nicht der kleine man),wo es dann wieder zu reichen Kriminellen(Politiker der "Volksparteien") kommt.



Es geht nicht darum, dass dadurch der kleine Mann Geld bekommen soll, sonder es geht darum, dass die Reichen Betrüger bestraft werden sollen. Und der Staat das Geld bekommt, das ihm zusteht. Wir zahlen doch schließlich auch unsere Steuern, dann sollen die verdammten Bonzen das auch machen. Und jetzt sag nicht, dass der Staat das Geld nicht brauchen kann, weil dann kocht bei mir was, wir sind doch eh bis übern Hals verschuldet, wem seine Schuld auch immer das sein Mag. Das bleibt mal außen vor....


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

BTW:

Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Deutsche Institute die ihren Sitz au den Caymans haben,die sollte man auch zur Rechenschafft ziehen.

Und dann muss man eigentlich auch die Diäten verbieten.

Der Staat kann das Geld sicherlich brauchen,alledings wird es dann wohl wieder verschwendet.



> sonder es geht darum, dass die Reichen Betrüger bestraft werden sollen.


Ich sag ja [x]Die Linke



> wem seine Schuld auch immer das sein Mag.


Hauptsächlivh Hitler,aber auch die Finanzkrise der 30-iger,sowie viele Politiker seit 1949.


----------



## Hate (1. Februar 2010)

> BTW:
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Deutsche Institute die ihren Sitz au den Caymans haben,die sollte man auch zur Rechenschafft ziehen.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich sowas lese, seh ich schwarz - mir wird übel - und langsam aber sicher fall ich in Ohnmacht.

Sorry, aber das musste gesagt werden. 



> Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Deutsche Institute die ihren Sitz au den Caymans haben,die sollte man auch zur Rechenschafft ziehen.
> 
> Und dann muss man eigentlich auch die Diäten verbieten.
> 
> Der Staat kann das Geld sicherlich brauchen,alledings wird es dann wohl wieder verschwendet.


Wen zum Teufel interessiert jetzt, deine aufgelisteten Dinge. Warum kommst du in ne Diskussion mit Dingen die eigentlich gar nicht wirklich was damit zu tun haben. Mich interessiert doch jetzt nicht, ob der Staat das Geld dann verschwendet oder was man sonst so verfolgen verbieten sollte.

Mir gehts im moment darum, dass der Konfliktpunkte diskutiert wird und die besagten Leute nunmal zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollten / müssten,...


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2010)

[x]FDP



thrian schrieb:


> Ich sag ja [x]Die Linke


Beim Gelder beiseite schaffen spielen sie ganz vorne mit, wie sie es bei der "Rettung" des SED Parteivermögens gezeigt haben.
Interessant dazu auch der Abschlussbericht des UPKV.


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> Warum kommst du in ne Diskussion mit Dingen die eigentlich gar nicht wirklich was damit zu tun haben.



Sie haben sicher was zu tun

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen:

1.Ich will zur "Diskussion"beitragen

2.Ich will meine Statistik pushen



			
				17&4 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Gelder beiseite schaffen spielen sie ganz vorne mit, wie sie es bei der "Rettung" des SED Parteivermögens gezeigt haben.
> Interessant dazu auch der Abschlussbericht des UPKV.


Rofl wollt ihr die Linke jetzt nur weg der SED aufziehen?

Kommt schon Leute das ist schon ein bisschen einfallslos.

Ich zieh die CDU ja auch nicht nur wegen Überwachungsstaat auf


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Februar 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würde die Grünen wählen.





windows schrieb:


> sign.




double "sign"


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2010)

[X] Piratenpartei

Auf uns kommen mit ELENA und ACTA politische Bestrebungen zu, die den Gläsernen Bürger weiter etablieren und die freie Wissens- und Informationsgesellschaft, wie wir sie ansatzweise bis jetzt genießen durften, dogmatisch unterbinden. Da muss man nicht einfach nur dagegen sein, dem muss man entschieden durch aktives, konsequentes Handeln entgegentreten. Und da die Piratenpartei sich nun mal am vehementesten für Grund- und Bürgerrechte, mehr Demokratie und die freie Wissensgesellschaft einsetzt, fällt mir die Wahl nicht schwer. Auch zur NRW-Wahl im Mai werden sie meine Stimme bekommen.
In Hinblick darauf find' ich es sehr erfreulich, dass die Piratenpartei von allen Parteien beim Punkt "Bildungspolitik" die größte Schnittmenge mit den Forderungen des Bildungsstreiks hat, an dem ich auch mitgewirkt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> Kann man meiner Meinung nach bei diesem Sachverhalt verkraften



Deiner Meinung nach.
Andere sind nicht der Meinung, dass ein so wertvolles Gut durch irgendwas aufgewogen wird. Ich für meinen Teil behalte sehr genau im Auge, welche Partei sich wie intensiv wofür ausspricht.



> Sind nicht zulässig = korrekt. Wenn dadurch aber weitere Beweise gefunden werden (und das werden Sie) dann werden sie zulässig



Die Frage ist, wieviele und wie stichhaltige Beweise dadurch aufgedeckt werden. (was nicht zuletzt davon abhängt, um was für Daten es sich am Ende handelt. Man sollte nicht vergessen: Man verhandelt hier mit einem Kriminellen, der zum Erhalt der bislang bekannten Daten sicherlich mehr als einmal nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat)



> Stimmt!, aber was wenn sie die CD nicht kaufen und die 2500 Kriminelle davon kommen. Dann werden diese darin Unterstützt, weil sie nicht gefunden / verurteilt werden....
> 
> *Fazit: 1 Kriminillen unterstützen oder 2500??? ---> ganz klar den EINEN unterstützen...*


*

Nein.
Es ist einen Kriminellen unterstützen und 2500 (vielleicht) bestrafen vs. keinen Kriminellen unterstützten und 2500 (vorerst) nicht bestrafen. Und da kommt eben die Grundsatzfrage ins Spiel, ob man Kriminelle überhaupt unterstützen darf. Der verwandteste Sachverhalt dürften Kronzeugenregelungen sein und selbst da stößt es einigen schon sehr bitter auf, dass man einen Kriminellen nicht bestraft (nicht mal unterstützt), um mehrere bestrafen zu können.
Eine Analogie, wo es ebenfalls um einen Grundsatz und Zahlenverhältnisse geht:
Sollte der Staat 200 Menschen ermorden, um eventuell 10000 das Leben zu retten?
(aka "Abschuss von entführten Flugzeugen" - wobei man da genauswenig sicher sein kann, was passiert, wenn man nichts unternimmt, wie man hier sicher sein kann, dass die Daten was taugen)
Sowohl juristisch wie auch moralisch betrachtet imho sehr schwierige Fragen.*


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> "Dem Kleinen Mann wird der letzte Cent aus den Hosentaschen gezogen und die reichen kriminellen sollen mit etlichen Millionen davonkommen?"


Achso, die bösen Reichen sind mal wieder der Sündenbock. Denn schliesslich lässt sich ja gut gegen Leute Stimmung machen, welche mehr verdienen als der Durchschnitt und in höheren Positionen sitzen als der Durchschnitt. Die müssen einfach böse und schlecht sein(schiefe Zähne und Mundgeruch nicht vergessen und zu früheren Zeiten die Hakennase).
Ob es sich bei allen Personen wirklich um Steuerhinterzieher handelt oder ob sie ihr Geld erst hier in Dtl. versteuert und dann ins Ausland geschafft haben, lässt sich im vorraus auch nicht sagen und wäre dann auch nicht strafbar. 
Nebenbei: Der Bund der Steuerzahler berichtet, das jährlich Steuergelder in Höhe von rund 30 Milliarden Euro verschwendet werden. Wie können sich dann also gewisse Politiker als die höchste moralische Instanz aufspielen, obwohl sie eben diesen unverantwortlichen Umgang mit Steuern, die Ihnen vom Volk treuhänderisch anvertraut werden, ohne jegliche Konsequenz für sie bleibt und sie selber dafür (mit-)verantwortlich sind? Auch sollte man sich mal Gedanken darüber machen, warum es denn zu Steuerflucht und zu Steuerparadiesen und -oasen kommt. Letzteres suggeriert für mich nämlich nichts schlechtes. Im Gegenteil: Oasen und Paradise sind Orte, wo Menschen gerne sind und wo sie nicht nach Zwangsstaatsmanier den letzten Pfennig rausrücken müssen, da Ihnen ansonsten die Inquisition ach nein... das Finanzamt und Gefängnis droht.

Ich verweise hier an der Stelle auch mal auf einen Beitrag vom Fokus, zum "Steuerskandal 2008", in dem es darum geht, das Personen mit einem Monatsverdienst von bis zu 4000€ weitaus mehr Steuern hinterziehen, als diese omninösen Reichen: Steuerbetrug: Normalbürger hinterziehen mehr als Reiche - Steuerfahndung - FOCUS Online


----------



## Shi (1. Februar 2010)

Wohl die DKP, die MLPD macht mich nicht mehr so an


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

WOW entlich mal einer der nicht davor Zurückweicht offen zuzugeben das er eine "Extreme" Partei wählt.

Auch wenn man da zwischen 2 Stühlen sitzt.
Die Mlpd ist Liberaler geworden,allerdings hat sie 25xMal mehr Stimmen als die DKP.


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

Union. Warum?

FDP: Musste mich für eine entscheiden und da ist mir die CDU/CSU vom Wahlprogramm immer noch näher als die FDP

Die Linke: Habe sie 10 Jahre lang als Regierungspartei erlebt, so mit Stasi und Mauer und allem drum und dran. Für mich weltfremdes Geschmeiß

Die Grünen: Ebenso weltfremdes Geschmeiß, wo die Hand nicht weiß was die Finger machen. Außerdem habe ich die Schröderera noch gut in Erinnerung. Muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben.

SPD: Bruahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Wenn sie fertig ist, sich selbst zu zerfleischen und mal ein vernünftiges Konzept vorlegt, dann kann man drüber reden.

Piratenpartei: Wenn Schwachsinn Flagge zeigt. 

CDU: Na ja, blieb ja nix weiter übrig. Das ganze extreme MLPD, NPD, DVU, DKP usw. Gesindel ist für mich aufgrund meiner geistiger Überlegenheit unwählbar.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

> "Oh wir wollen es allen recht machen deshalb sind wir in der Mitte."
> "Oh...wir sind die besten,weil wir von jedem Politikstandpunkt ein bisschen haben den wir sind ja in der Mitte"
> *Die sollen mal Farbe/Richtung bekennen und nicht versuchen es allen Recht zu machen*.


Sorry, aber wenn ich mir die CDU so anschaue 

Also ich konstatiere mal, dass aus *persönlichen* Gründen für mich nur eine bürgerliche Partei in Frage kommt, sprich CDU oder FDP. Meine Schwerpunktsetzung ist nunmal nicht ökologisch (weil ökologisch meist ökonomisch nicht sinnvoll ist) und Unterschicht bin ich auch nicht. Ich wähle für mich selber und nicht für das Volk! 

Wieso soll ich ökologisch handeln und dadurch Nachteile akzeptieren (klar gibts auch Gegenbeispiele dazu... aber das ist die Tendenz)? Hat vor uns doch auch keiner gemacht. OKay, hört sich egoistisch und zynisch an, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Ich werde mich hier auch weiterhin nicht an einer Grundsatzdiskussion (Menschenbild usw.) beteiligen, auf die das Ganze zwangsläufig rauslaufen wird. Wir haben einfach andere Prämissen. Das ist zu akzeptieren.

Ich dogmatisiere das Geld und den Wettberweb (+ einen daraus präskriptiv resultierenden allg. Wohlstand) sowie einen Sozialstaat, der sich um seine *ursprüngliche Aufgaben* kümmert, manche die Umwelt, manche das Gemeinwohl... so ist es nunmal. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn der so entstehende Pluralismus verschwinden würde. Dann kämen wir allerdings dahin, wovon thrian schon gesprochen hat



> "Wir sind keine Nazis und keine Kommunisten,wir sind die besten "


Also - alles gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich ökologisch handeln und dadurch Nachteile akzeptieren (klar gibts auch Gegenbeispiele dazu... aber das ist die Tendenz)? Hat vor uns doch auch keiner gemacht. OKay, hört sich egoistisch und zynisch an, aber das ist meine Meinung.



Zynisch nicht. Dafür um so egoistischer.



> Wir haben_Ich habe_ einfach andere Prämissen. Das ist zu akzeptieren.



Ist es nicht. Man braucht nicht darüber zu diskutieren, wenn du offensichtlich alle Fakten berücksichtigst und trotzdem zu dieser Einstellung gelangt. In solchen Fällen kann man direkt zu Gegenmaßnahmen im demokratischen Rahmen übergeben und sich das Gelaber sparen. Aber Akzeptanz für Personen, die bewusst und absichtlich anderen schaden, kann es in einer Gemeinschaft nicht geben - sonst ist sie die längste Zeit "Gemeinschaft" gewesen.



> Ich dogmatisiere das Geld und den Wettberweb (+ einen daraus präskriptiv resultierenden allg. Wohlstand)




Es gibt eben Dinge, die kann man nur dogmatisieren (oder als Schwachsinn ablehnen)


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

> Aber Akzeptanz für Personen, die bewusst und absichtlich anderen schaden, kann es in einer Gemeinschaft nicht geben - sonst ist sie die längste Zeit "Gemeinschaft" gewesen.



Warum? Wenn jeder an sich denkt ist doch an alle gedacht.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

Genau und wer den anderen nicht mehr schadet, als die einem selbst, der ist halt selbst schuld


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2010)

> Aber Akzeptanz für Personen, die bewusst und absichtlich anderen schaden, kann es in einer Gemeinschaft nicht geben - sonst ist sie die längste Zeit "Gemeinschaft" gewesen.


Na ich schade ja nur durch Unterlassen (was fast alle machen) und nicht aktiv... und wenn ich mich "richtig" (ökologisch, nachhaltig) verhalte bin ich der Dumme, genauso wie wenn ich menschenwürdige Löhne an Arbeiter zahle.

Um zu überleben, muss man halt primär an sich denken. Gerade durch den Individualisierungsprozess in unserer Gesellschaft wird (so denke ich,) der postmaterialistische Aspekt in der Gesellschaft eher weniger.

Mal so gefragt: Ich profitiere solange ich lebe nicht signifikant davon, wenig CO2 auszustoßen. Deshalb sehe ich keinen Sinn darin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Na ich schade ja nur durch Unterlassen (was fast alle machen) und nicht aktiv... und wenn ich mich "richtig" (ökologisch, nachhaltig) verhalte bin ich der Dumme, genauso wie wenn ich menschenwürdige Löhne an Arbeiter zahle.



Ich weiß nicht, was du machst - aber so, wie du es formulierst, habe ich den Eindruck, als würdest du aktiv die Umwelt bzw. andere Lebensgrundlagen für kommende (oder auch diese) Generation zerstören (wie 100,00% aller Deutschen - ggf. aber in größerem Umfange). Das ist kein "Unterlassen". Der Urzustand lautet nicht "Mensch zerstört alles, was ihm in den Weg kommt" und nichts daran zu ändern ist nicht unterlassen. Der Urzustand ist "da ist etwas, das nicht zerstört werden sollte" - und jeder, der daran was ändert, ist vielleicht nicht "der Dumme", aber "der Arsch".



> Um zu überleben...



...braucht man was zu essen und nen einigermaßen warmen Unterschlupf.
Ich gehe fest davo aus, dass du von Bequemlichkeit sprichst.



> Mal so gefragt: Ich profitiere solange ich lebe nicht signifikant davon, wenig CO2 auszustoßen. Deshalb sehe ich keinen Sinn darin.



Wie gesagt: Die Logik hinter Egoismus ist nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen. Es geht wenn dann um die Moral.

Du profitierst z.B. noch weniger davon (musst sogar größere Einbußen hinnehmen), dass man Kinder ausbildet, anstatt sie als billige Arbeitskräfte zu versklaven. Trotzdem gehe ich mal davon aus, dass letzteres nicht befürwortest.


----------



## Hate (2. Februar 2010)

> Achso, die bösen Reichen sind mal wieder der Sündenbock. Denn schliesslich lässt sich ja gut gegen Leute Stimmung machen, welche mehr verdienen als der Durchschnitt und in höheren Positionen sitzen als der Durchschnitt. Die müssen einfach böse und schlecht sein(schiefe Zähne und Mundgeruch nicht vergessen und zu früheren Zeiten die Hakennase).


Lesen - Denken - Posten! und nicht. Drüberfliegen - Ärgern - Posten

Den geposteten Satz von mir, den du in deinem Beitrag zitiert hast, war ein Zitat eines Politikers, das mal vorne Weg. Hinzu kommt, dass ich in keinster Weise erwähnte, dass die Reichen böse oä. sind und keinen unter nen Kamm geschehrt.

Ich hab vllt. bisschen unklar geschrieben, bzw. mich bisschen blöd ausgedrückt, aber ich hab in keinster Weise gemeint, "ach die bösen Reichen" und das denk ich derzeit auch nicht, und werd ich in Zukunft auch nicht denken, da es von jeder "Sorte Mensch" gute und böse gibt, so ists bei den Deutschen, Ausländern, Armen, Reichen.... usw. usw...

zum TheLamer:

bischen Egoismus ist ja in Ordnung, aber purer Egoist?? Wie weit willst berufl. & gesellschaftl. damit kommen? Weil so hört es sich für mich an...


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn es das Weltbild vom lamer sicherlich zerschmettert, aber ich würde die Linke wählen, und ich bin kein werdender Assozialer und Schmarotzer. Mich interessieren mehr die Probleme der Gesellschaft und da werden die anderen Parteien eher weniger bewirken.
Ich strebe nich die Weltrevolution an und ich will auch nicht den Kommunismus einführen, aber ich will, dass die Menschen wieder unter halbwegs würdigen Umständen arbeiten können und vorallem, dass sie überhaupt arbeiten können. Rechtsstaatlich und Überwachungstechnisch nähern wir uns ja auch mit den anderen Parteien schon der DDR an, von daher kanns ja kaum noch schlimmer werden.
Eine Sozialversicherung z.B. wäre auch ganz nett, aber die hat sich die FDP ja schon zur Brust genommen.


----------



## JePe (2. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Linke gegen den Kahlschlag im Sozialsystem ist ...



Siehe Berlin. Wahrlich verlockende Aussichten, das.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und durch den Abgang von Oskar inzwischen auch wieder für die SPD interessant wird.



Lautes Pfeifen in dem dunklen Wald, den Herr L. hinterlaesst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist einen Kriminellen unterstützen und 2500 (vielleicht) bestrafen vs. keinen Kriminellen unterstützten und 2500 (vorerst) nicht bestrafen.



Du weisst demnach, ueber welche Informationen der Informant verfuegt, wie er sie erlangt hat und ob nach dem Recht des Landes, dessen Buerger er ist, die Weitergabe der Informationen strafrechtlich relevant ist?

Ich nicht. Weshalb ich mit der Vokabel "kriminell" auch etwas sparsamer umgehen wuerde. Trotzdem ist das wohl einer der seltenen Faelle, in denen ich Dir zustimme - hier geht es um Dinge, die schwerer wiegen als ein paar EUROs. Naemlich Moral. Und nebenbei auch um konsequentes Denken: wenn dieses Geschaeftsmodell Schule macht, wimmelt es demnaechst von talentlosen Bankangestellten, die ihr Gehalt durch Weitergabe von Betriebsinterna aufbessern wollen und draengen wir damit Geldstroeme in Ecken ab, die sich jeder Kontrolle entziehen und um die der Rechtsstaat wohl ohnehin einen grossen Bogen macht.

P. S. @Topic: FDP, natuerlich.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

[X]_Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Februar 2010)

Also wählst du zum Teil CDU, FDP, SPD, Linke und Grüne? Deine Stimme wird hochgerechnet


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Bin da jetzt ich gemeint?


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denk' grundsätzlich, dass die FDP bei den nächsten Wahlen richtig federn lassen werden,
während die CDU und SPD stagnieren. Gewinner werden sicherlich die Grünen sein, während die Piraten dem gesamten Etablisment wieder ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr als noch beim letzten mal abzwackt. Auch die Linken werden auf der Gewinnerseite sein.
Diese Einschätzung beruht auf die zahlreichen Eskaparden, die sich Schwarz/Gelb bis jetzt geleistet haben, und dem taumelnd-verzweifelnden Anblick der SPD, deren Abstrafung durch den Wähler noch viel zu frisch und entsprechend bewusst ist, als dass die Leute sich wieder der SPD zuwenden.


----------



## Octopoth (2. Februar 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

[X] die Linke

absichtlich ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Februar 2010)

[X] Union


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

[x]Die Linke

Wie zu allen andren wahen auch(Regional/Eu/Land/Bundes) !!

Piratenpartei ist an sich gut haben aber keine pläne für andre Sachen die wichtig sind im leben !


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ich denk' grundsätzlich, dass die FDP bei den nächsten Wahlen richtig federn lassen werden,


Das wird mit davon abhängen, ob es während Legislaturperiode eine Waffengesetzverschärfung gibt oder (was ich hoffe) eine Liberalisierung des Waffengesetz. 
Denn gerade in Schiesssportvereinen wurde vor der Wahl ziemlich stark mobil für die FDP gemacht, nachdem selbst die CDU sich gegen Waffenbesitzer, in Form von Überwachung, gestellt hat und die FDP die einzige Partei(neben REP und NPD) war und ist, die sich für eine Liberalisierung und gegen die Kriminalisierung von Waffenbesitzern ausgesprochen hat. Stimmen kommen da schon einige zusammen. Rund 3,6 Millionen Besitzer erlaubnispflichtiger Schusswaffen, sowie eine noch bedeutend größere Zahl an Besitzern von Waffen frei ab 18(Luftdruckwaffen, Armbrust, Bogen, SSW - insgesamt schätzt man das über 40 Millionen dieser Freien Waffen im Umlauf sind). Und ja: An der Einstellung zum Waffengesetz zeigt sich schon relativ eindeutig, wie eine Partei zu den Freiheitsrechten steht.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (4. Februar 2010)

[x] gehe nicht/würde nich gehen

Warum? Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera eben.(punkt)

Ganz sicher nicht der richtig(st)e Weg aber was will man machen...Doof Protestwählen bringt auch mal so gar nix.

Und mal ehrlich...Parteiprogramme/Wahlversprechen. Wer fällt darauf noch rein?

Weit ab vom Thema aber es fehlt ganz klar ein wirklicher Politiker/staatsmann(frau) der aus Überzeugung Politiker ist und nicht weil er sich selbst gerne reden hört und die Diäten so schätzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuklon (4. Februar 2010)

[x]Piratenpartei Und die die meinen, das die keine Themen/Programme haben, wird bei den nächsten Wahlen dumm schauen. 
Und das beste ist: Die Programme werden von den Mitgliedern verabschiedet und nicht einfach nur von der Parteispitze abgenickt.   

Teil 1: NRW-Wahlprogramm: Wahlprogramm Landtagswahl NRW 2010 ? Piratenwiki (Darf man sowas hier posten?)  

 Grüße Nuklon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2010)

Wenns zum Thema passt und keine reine Werbung ist: Darf man.

Bezüglich des Inhaltes: Themen mögen sie jetzt haben, zu einem Programm zählt imho aber nicht nur ein "wir wollen" und "wir sind für" - sondern auch ein "wir können". Und abgesehen von einem winzigen Satz bei der Bildungspolitik, der letztlich darauf hinausläuft alles auf den Bund abzuschieben, seh ich an keiner einzigen Stelle einen Vorschlag zur Finanzierung und Umsetzung. So ganz ohne ist die Sache aber arg wertlos. Auf die Idee, dass man z.B. mit einer Verdoppelung der Lehrkräfte ein bessere Bildung erzielen könnte, würde vermutlich selbst die FDP kommen. Was fehlt ist jemand, der ein Konzept zur Realisierung hat.


Randnotiz, wo wir gerade bei FDP sind:
Die scheinen mitlerweile auch auf ein paar Stimmen aus der Ökobranche auszusein. Nachdem unser "Umwelt"ministerium angekündigt hat, die Unterstützung für Solaranlagen soweit zu kürzen, dass die deutsche Solarindustrie um ihre Existenz fürchtet, gibt es jetzt erste Stimmen aus der FDP, die zumindest die Kürzung für Großanlagen auf Ackerflächen verschieben wollen. (ist zwar der ökologisch sinnloseste Ansatz zum Einsatz der Solartechnik und hilft Hausbesitzer ausm Mittelstand kein bißchen - aber immerhin: Großindustrieller Ökostrom ist immer noch besser, als Atommüll)


----------



## Nuklon (4. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenns zum Thema passt und keine reine Werbung ist: Darf man.
> 
> Bezüglich des Inhaltes: Themen mögen sie jetzt haben, zu einem Programm zählt imho aber nicht nur ein "wir wollen" und "wir sind für" - sondern auch ein "wir können". Und abgesehen von einem winzigen Satz bei der Bildungspolitik, der letztlich darauf hinausläuft alles auf den Bund abzuschieben, seh ich an keiner einzigen Stelle einen Vorschlag zur Finanzierung und Umsetzung. So ganz ohne ist die Sache aber arg wertlos. Auf die Idee, dass man z.B. mit einer Verdoppelung der Lehrkräfte ein bessere Bildung erzielen könnte, würde vermutlich selbst die FDP kommen. Was fehlt ist jemand, der ein Konzept zur Realisierung hat.


 Immerhin machen die Piraten was sie vor und nach der Bundestagswahl versprochen haben.  
Die Piraten setzen sich hin und einigen sich auf Inhalte. 
Der Schritt von der Einigung auf Inhalte hin zu kompenten Umsetzungsmöglichkeiten wird sicher noch eine Weile dauern und je nach Bereich sich hinziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

Äh: Politisch machen die Piraten gar nichts.
Das haben sie zwar angekündigt, aber ne Leistung ist das noch lange nicht


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn du den Internetausdruck-Berserkern durch bloße wachsende Präsenz Einhalt gebieten als gar nichts bezeichnest, müsst' ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Nuklon (6. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Politisch machen die Piraten gar nichts.<br />
> Das haben sie zwar angekündigt, aber ne Leistung ist das noch lange nicht <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/zwinker4.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Zwinker" smilieid="54" class="inlineimg" />


Nunja, evtl im Moment nichts überragendes, eher kleine Sachen wie die Flughafenaktion zu Nacktscannern oder regionale Initiativen. (ElternLans, Datenschutzseminare und Aktionen dazu zumindest bei uns in Sachsen)

Das Problem ist halt das die Piraten sich an den Bürger wenden wollen, was sie machen, hängt aber immer von der lokalen Gruppe ab.  

Als APO ist es außerdem Recht schwer Politik zu platzieren. Als Bürger hat man im Prinzip null Chance seine Wünsche in die Politik einzubringen. Im Verbund als Partei geht es besser, ist aber immer noch nicht einfach. 

Mir persönlich kommt es so vor als das bei uns die Einreichungszeit der Anträge im Landtag wichtiger ist, als die mögliche Zusammenarbeit über die Fraktionen hinweg. Nachfragen ergeben antworten wie: "Das Spielchen wirst du ganz schnell hier lernen"

Während die Spielen macht die Staatsregierung weiter ihre Arbeit und drückt mit der FDP zusammen ein Versammlunggesetz durch das Deutschlandweit mit seinesgleichen sucht(Nur als Beispiel)

Um ganz polemisch zu fragen: Welche Art von Politik meinst du ist die Bessere?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2010)

Dass die CDU/FDP Koalition Klientelpolitik macht, stand doch schon vor der Wahl fest und jeder Wähler wusste das im Prinzip, von daher darf man sich dann auch nicht wundern, dass sie das nun machen.
Lustig ist Rüttgerns, dessen Felle langsam wegschwimmen und nun mit der These rauskommt, dass die Steuersenkung für die Hotelketten doch nicht so gut war und dass man die Steuern nun doch nicht so senken kann, wie von der FDP gehofft.


----------



## Nuklon (7. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass die CDU/FDP Koalition Klientelpolitik macht, stand doch schon vor der Wahl fest und jeder Wähler wusste das im Prinzip, von daher darf man sich dann auch nicht wundern, dass sie das nun machen.


Davon rede ich ja gar nicht. Wenn die FDP den Hotels die Steuern senkt und noch Miospenden bekommen, ist das selten dämlich. 
Ich red von Versammlungsgesetzen, die dazu führen das die Gegendemo verboten wird und bleibt, die rechte Demo aber stattfinden darf.

Das böse ist bei der FDP, dass sie vor der Wahl tönt und nach der Wahl mit Posten zufrieden sind. Der einsame Leuchtturm Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger wird als Mahner zum Vorzeigen stehen gelassen. 
Das es intern in der FDP deswegen leicht brodelt, vorallem unter den Mitgliedern ist der Führungsspitze egal. 

Toll finde ich es das jetzt nachdem die Piraten gesagt haben: "CD kaufen ist *******" die FDP plötzlich auch damit anfängt. Beim Kipo-Gesetz ist es ähnlich gelaufen.  Bürgerechte sind halt nur Sexy, wenn es Wählerstimmen gibt
Um damit den Bogen zu schlagen zu dem Post weiter oben das wir aktuell keine Politik machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Nunja, evtl im Moment nichts überragendes, eher kleine Sachen wie die Flughafenaktion zu Nacktscannern oder regionale Initiativen. (ElternLans, Datenschutzseminare und Aktionen dazu zumindest bei uns in Sachsen)
> ...
> Um ganz polemisch zu fragen: Welche Art von Politik meinst du ist die Bessere?



Das eine ist keine Politik, das andere ist schlechte 
Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, dass die politischen Ziele der Piraten schlecht sind, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Piraten mangels politischer Ämter bis auf weiteres nirgendwo unter Beweis gestellt haben, ob/wie sie ihre Versprechen auch umsetzen. Eine nicht-einmal-Oppositions-Partei dafür zu loben, dass sie im Gegensatz zur Regierung ihre Wahlversprechen nicht bricht, ist einfach sinnlos. Da kann man auch einen HartzIVer dafür loben, dass er kein Atomkraftwerk baut.




Nuklon schrieb:


> Toll finde ich es das jetzt nachdem die Piraten gesagt haben: "CD kaufen ist *******" die FDP plötzlich auch damit anfängt. Beim Kipo-Gesetz ist es ähnlich gelaufen.  Bürgerechte sind halt nur Sexy, wenn es Wählerstimmen gibt
> Um damit den Bogen zu schlagen zu dem Post weiter oben das wir aktuell keine Politik machen.



Ich hab sowieso langsam den Eindruck, dass die FDP nicht nur nicht kapiert, was Deutschland für die Zukunft braucht, sondern dass sie nichtmal kapieren, was eigentlich ihr Job ist. Alle naslang versuchen sie, auf irgendwelche Kritik an der Union aufzuspringen und meckern fleißig rum, als wären sie immer noch in Opposition. Das es jetzt ihr Job wäre, die Sache besser zu machen, scheint denen irgendwie entgangen zu sein. (oder es fehlt einfach jegliche Kompetenz. In beiden Fällen sollte man sie freundlicherweise wieder auf die Oppositionsbank schicken, da scheinen sie sich wohler gefühlt zu haben)


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das eine ist keine Politik, das andere ist schlechte
> Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, dass die politischen Ziele der Piraten schlecht sind, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Piraten mangels politischer Ämter bis auf weiteres nirgendwo unter Beweis gestellt haben, ob/wie sie ihre Versprechen auch umsetzen. Eine nicht-einmal-Oppositions-Partei dafür zu loben, dass sie im Gegensatz zur Regierung ihre Wahlversprechen nicht bricht, ist einfach sinnlos. Da kann man auch einen HartzIVer dafür loben, dass er kein Atomkraftwerk baut.



In Münster und Aachen sitzt die Piratenpartei doch mittlerweile in den Räten. Schon vergessen ? Von nirgendswo amtlich tätig sein kann also nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Februar 2010)

Zur "Piratenproblematik" des angeblichen Nichtstuns:

Ich finde deren Arbeit bei uns hier in Sachsen (speziell in Leipzig und DD) nicht mal so ohne. Es gibt immerhin einige beachtenswerte Initiativen auf regionaler Ebene, wo die politische Gruppierung versucht tatsächlich nah am Volk zu agieren.
Ich finde also die Kritik von Ruyven nicht berechtigt.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich mit der Arbeit teilweise zufriedener als mit der Arbeit der von mir gewählten Partei "die Linke". Ich habe da so das Gefühl, je nachdem, wie sehr sich eine Partei als selbst in das System integriert betrachtet, läßt deren Bürgernähe komischerweise deutlich nach. Man muss sich ja nicht mehr so anstrengen, hat man sich doch bereits einen Namen gemacht .... und sich eine gewisse "Stammwählerschaft" gesichert. 

Allerdings muss ich im Gegenzug Ruyven wiederum dahingehend zustimmen, dass sich die Piratenpartei bis jetzt noch nicht die Finger verbrennen musste, auch wenn sie, wie hier erwähnt, in einigen Stadträten Einzug gehalten hat. 
Die tatsächliche politische Ausrichtung der Partei wurde ja bisher immer etwas hintan gestellt. Aussagen über diese existieren mW nicht. Solange man sich aber nicht dazu positioniert, wie man die gesellschaftliche Ausrichtung im eigenen Sinne definiert, ist diese Partei leider für mich nicht wählbar.
Eine lose strukturunabhängige Aneinandereihung von Einzelforderungen auf  regionaler Ebene ist für eine überregionale Partei einfach zu wenig.
Da sehe ich noch den meisten Handlungsbedarf, sonst werden die Piraten nichts weiter bleiben, als eine bundesweite Bürgerinitiative für Informations- und Meinungsfreiheit. Nicht zu unterschätzen ... aber wohl nicht das Ziel, oder?

Ich wünsche jedenfalls den Piraten auf ihrem Weg jeden erdenklichen Erfolg, schon weil Deutschland mehr Vielfalt auf politischer Ebene und nochmehr Freiheit auf allen Ebenen benötigt. Es gibt noch immer genug Mief und alte Machtstrukturen, die sich bisher unangefochten nicht dazu genötigt sehen, sich politisch zu bewegen. Aber wir brauchen mehr Bürgernähe, weniger Bürokratie, mehr persönlicher Freiheit, mehr Eigenständigkeit und Unabhängigkeit der Medien, weniger Zensur und mehr Menschen- und Bürgerrechte.
Und als Teil dieser Bewegung brauchen wir mehr Piraten (und weniger FDP´ler)!


----------



## Nuklon (8. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das eine ist keine Politik, das andere ist schlechte
> Ich will ja auch nicht sagen, dass die politischen Ziele der Piraten schlecht sind, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Piraten mangels politischer Ämter bis auf weiteres nirgendwo unter Beweis gestellt haben, ob/wie sie ihre Versprechen auch umsetzen. Eine nicht-einmal-Oppositions-Partei dafür zu loben, dass sie im Gegensatz zur Regierung ihre Wahlversprechen nicht bricht, ist einfach sinnlos. Da kann man auch einen HartzIVer dafür loben, dass er kein Atomkraftwerk baut.



Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, das die Piraten sich im Gegensatz nicht zum Lieblingskuschelpartner der CDU vor der Wahl ernnant haben und anschließend keine Rückzieher mehr drin waren, weil sie unbedingt auf die Regierungsbank wollten.
Es stimmt, das die Piraten nicht damit angeben können, das sie es besser können. (Gib ihnen die Chance bei der nächsten Wahl)
Aber ich kenne viele deren soziales/gesellschaftliches Gewissen noch größer ist, als unbedingt Gesetze verabschieden zu müssen oder Posten zu bekommen. Den größten Anteil fand ich am Piratenstammtisch.
Teile der Grünen/FDP/Linken denken auch so, nur werden die nicht zur Politikgestaltung rangelassen oder so dass es mir nicht auffällt. Beispiele dazu kamen schon oben.





> Ich hab sowieso langsam den Eindruck, dass die FDP nicht nur nicht kapiert, was Deutschland für die Zukunft braucht, sondern dass sie nichtmal kapieren, was eigentlich ihr Job ist. Alle naslang versuchen sie, auf irgendwelche Kritik an der Union aufzuspringen und meckern fleißig rum, als wären sie immer noch in Opposition. Das es jetzt ihr Job wäre, die Sache besser zu machen, scheint denen irgendwie entgangen zu sein. (oder es fehlt einfach jegliche Kompetenz. In beiden Fällen sollte man sie freundlicherweise wieder auf die Oppositionsbank schicken, da scheinen sie sich wohler gefühlt zu haben)


Das kapieren die vor der nächsten Wahl garantiert und weist du was das schlimme ist? Keiner wird merken das es mal wieder nur um Wählerstimmen geht.
Hm, das gleiche hab ich schon 2005 gesagt. Ich sollte mir einen Repeater zulegen, es lohnt sich.

Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein, es ist einfach auf dem kleinen Partner der Koalition rumzuhacken. Weil er sich immer unterordnen muss und kaum Akzente setzen kann. 
Als es darauf ankam ihr den Rücken zu stärken, weil sie am Hebel saß sind ein paar tausend Stimmen zusammengekommen. Mehr nicht.
1 Mio. Stimmen hätten da was gewirkt. (War glaube kurz nach der Wahl, Thema muss ich suchen, aber morgen auch was arbeiten...) 

mfg Nuklon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein, es ist einfach auf dem kleinen Partner der Koalition rumzuhacken. Weil er sich immer unterordnen muss und kaum Akzente setzen kann.



Sie stellen fast ein Drittel der Mandate der Regierungskoalition. Das mag der kleinere Partner sein, aber es ist kein kleiner Partner. Die Grünen unter Rot-Grün hatten im Schnitt halb soviel Einfluss, zuvor keinerlei Regierungserfahrung und nicht seit einem Jahrzehnt dass nach der Wahl drängeste Problem als ihr Aushangsschild bezeichnet. Trotzdem kann ich mich bei denen nicht Geflame gegen ihren Seniorpartner erinnern (Grund gab es genug, da mussten einige Ideale zurückstehen, um etwas zu erreichen).
Aber warten wir noch ne Runde ab - es sind noch 3 Jahre übrig, in denen man ernsthafte Politik betreiben kann, wenn man denn will. Bislang hat die FDP jedenfalls ausschließlich heiße Luft und Klientelpolitik in katastrophalem Ausmaße zustande gebracht.


----------



## Nuklon (8. Februar 2010)

Nunja dieses Geflame ist ein Ausdruck des hilflosen Wollens für die nächste Wahl. Meine Kristallkugel prophezeit für die NRW-Wahl eine Friede-Freude-Eierkuchenzeit mit plötzlich wieder ganz wichtigen Themen wie Datenschutz, freies Internet usw.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2010)

[X] Enthaltung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Da werden noch viel mehr Themen kommen. Hauptsache, die Leute haben was, worüber sie reden können und das nichts mit HartzIV, Arbeitnehmerrechten oder gar Kernkraftwerken/Atommüll zu tun hat. Wer dann genau ließt, wird wieder feststellen, dass die FDP bei den medienwirksamen Themen zwar überall "dafür" bzw. "dagegen" oder "für Änderungen" ist, aber sich nirgendwo ein "die FDP plant" bzw. "...wird..." findet.


----------



## Nuklon (8. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da werden noch viel mehr Themen kommen. Hauptsache, die Leute haben was, worüber sie reden können und das nichts mit HartzIV, Arbeitnehmerrechten oder gar Kernkraftwerken/Atommüll zu tun hat. Wer dann genau ließt, wird wieder feststellen, dass die FDP bei den medienwirksamen Themen zwar überall "dafür" bzw. "dagegen" oder "für Änderungen" ist, aber sich nirgendwo ein "die FDP plant" bzw. "...wird..." findet.


Wenigstens darüber sind wir uns einig. Die FTD hat ja auch zwischen Grün und CDU geschwankt, bei ihrer Wahlempfehlung. 

Einen schönen Eindruck in die SachsenFDP bekommt man hier:
Sächsische Zeitung [online] - Chemnitz: Wegen Zastrow-Kritik? FDP nimmt Frauenseite vom Netz
Wer auch immer da recht hatte. Hier mussten Politikthemen udn Personalstreitereien leiden.

Was ist z.B mit den Grünen: 
Bürgerrechte bei den Grünen ohne Debatte? (Update2) | Randfigur


Dieser Montag hat es in sich: Für ALG-II soll das Grundgesetz geändert werden. 
Die Steuerhinterzieher bekommen über die Gerichte Millionen von den Banken zugesprochen und die FDP will das Tempo erhöhen und vor der Landtagswahl in NRW eine Steuereform durchziehen. (Alles soll einfacher werden)
Ausnahmsweise reicht dazu heute schon Aktuelle Nachrichten - Inland Ausland Wirtschaft Kultur Sport - ARD Tagesschau aus.


----------



## JePe (8. Februar 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Die Steuerhinterzieher bekommen über die Gerichte Millionen von den Banken zugesprochen(...)



Genau - von den Banken. Wo genau liegt der Aufreger? Langfristig betrachtet koennte so ein Urteil sogar eine disziplinierende Wirkung haben - weil die Banken sich kuenftig ueberlegen werden, wessen Geld sie annehmen.

Und die Bank zur Zahlung eines Schadensersatzes zu verurteilen, weil sie den Diebstahl / die vertragswidrige Weitergabe von Daten an Dritte ihrem Kunden nicht rechtzeitig mitgeteilt hat, halte ich, ohne das lokale Recht zu kennen, fuer voellig angemessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Wenigstens darüber sind wir uns einig. Die FTD hat ja auch zwischen Grün und CDU geschwankt, bei ihrer Wahlempfehlung.
> 
> Einen schönen Eindruck in die SachsenFDP bekommt man hier:
> Sächsische Zeitung [online] - Chemnitz: Wegen Zastrow-Kritik? FDP nimmt Frauenseite vom Netz
> ...



Frauenrechte und Grüne sind sowieso n ganz trauriges Thema (noch trauriger, als z.B. "Grüne und Bildung")



> Dieser Montag hat es in sich: Für ALG-II soll das Grundgesetz geändert werden.



Immerhin etwas. Und nach nur rund 3 Jahren Aufforderungen von nahezu jeder Partei und einer bescheuerten Notlösung kommt die Union auch auf die Idee 



> Die Steuerhinterzieher bekommen über die Gerichte Millionen von den Banken zugesprochen



Hmm - schade um die Belastung der Gerichte, aber irgendwie ist das für mich ein Fall, in dem nur den richtigen treffen konnte.
Außerdem geht es auch hier um Datenschutz 



> und die FDP will das Tempo erhöhen und vor der Landtagswahl in NRW eine Steuereform durchziehen. (Alles soll einfacher werden)



Wir dürfen gespannt sein, ob man mit "mehr Schrott" auch mehr Stimmen bekommt


----------



## Väinämöinen (8. Februar 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Wenigstens darüber sind wir uns einig. Die FTD hat ja auch zwischen Grün und CDU geschwankt, bei ihrer Wahlempfehlung.


Schwarz-Grün, was sich die FTD dann ja gewünscht hatte, halte ich in Zukunft durchaus für eine Option und noch nichtmal unbedingt für eine schlechte. Besser als die aktuelle Schwarz-Gelbe Koalition wäre das jedenfalls ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Nuklon (8. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Schwarz-Grün, was sich die FTD dann ja gewünscht hatte, halte ich in Zukunft durchaus für eine Option und noch nichtmal unbedingt für eine schlechte. Besser als die aktuelle Schwarz-Gelbe Koalition wäre das jedenfalls ziemlich sicher.



Manche meinen sogar, das die CDu mittlerweile Grüner als die Grünen sind. Wegen dem Umweltprogramm. Grund: Die Grünen stecken in Dogmen fest, so z.b. der unbedingte sofortige Atomaustieg, ohne wenn und aber.  Prinzipien sind gut, sie halten aber teilweise die Partei auf, weil die Werte scheinbar unveränderbar sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

Die Union hat ein Umweltprogramm 
Davon merkt man bislang aber gar nichts, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Nuklon (9. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Union hat ein Umweltprogramm
> Davon merkt man bislang aber gar nichts, im Gegenteil...



Die Union hat nicht mal einen Plan, ich weiß. Ich ahb jetzt keine Lust das CDU-programm auszupacken, auch wenn sie es kürzlich mit den Piraten gemacht haben.  
http://www.kas.de/wf/doc/kas_18785-544-1-30.pdf 
Sehr lustig. Zeigt, dass sie immer noch nix verstanden haben und nur ihre eigenen Interessen durchsetzen wollen. Grüße Nuklon.


----------



## Freeak (11. Februar 2010)

[X] Die Linke

Die Verarschen einen wenigstens (noch) nich so wie CDU/CSU, FDP und wie se alle heißen.

Nieder mit diesem Bürokratie und Überwachungstaat.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2010)

Ungeachtet aller SED-Wurzeln bei einem Teil der Mitglieder:

Die Linke ist für deutlich mehr staatlichen Einfluss. Das geht nicht ohne Bürokratie und nur sehr schlecht ohne Informationen.


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

Da das Portal hier links und islamich unterwandert ist spart man sich besser Kommentare. Schon gar wenn Migranten dazu aufrufen !


----------



## herethic (12. Februar 2010)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Da das Portal hier links und islamich unterwandert ist spart man sich besser Kommentare. Schon gar wenn Migranten dazu aufrufen !



WTF!!!!!!!!!?
Sprichst du jetzt von uns?

Also von einem User der nur 5 Posts hat kann man sowas erwarten,aber doch nicht von einem der 200 hat!

Also Islamisch unterwandert und links sind wir garantiert nicht,es scheint eher so das du ein Patriotist bist und jede andere Meinung nicht tolerierst.

Du errinerst mich irgendwie an Hitler

EDIT: Ok hab dein Ava gesehen:

Du bist sicher APPD-Wähler


Naja bist ja jetzt eh gesperrt


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Februar 2010)

Wow ich find es cool, dass die Piratenpartei hier die Stärkste partei ist. Mal sehen ob die zur nächsten Bundestagswahl die 5% schaffen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Politisch machen die Piraten gar nichts.
> ...........


 
Gestern übrigens vorm sächsischen Staatsministerium wieder eine Demo der PP gg. Zugangserschwernisgesetz usw...

Edit/Update: scheint eine Wochen-Maßnahme zu sein, die verteilen täglich Flyer und haben da einen kleinen Außenposten errichtet... Von den anderen Parteien kennt man solche Sachen gar nicht mehr. So verstehe ich Bürgernähe.


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Da das Portal hier links und islamich unterwandert ist spart man sich besser Kommentare. Schon gar wenn Migranten dazu aufrufen !



Islamisch und links unterwandert, da lachen ja die Hühner!?  Sone Leute gehören echt rausgekantet.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (24. Februar 2010)

[x] Linke


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

Bin echt erschreckt wie viele Linke und Piraten wählen würden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Bin echt erschreckt wie viele Linke und Piraten wählen würden.


So geht´s mir jedesmal mit den CDUCSUSPDFDPGrünen-Wählern .....


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> So geht´s mir jedesmal mit den CDUCSUSPDFDPGrünen-Wählern .....


 

Genau meine Meinung...

Solange die lieben Politiker nur reden, und die Interssen der Jugend nicht richtig vertreten wird des nix werden......

btw.

[x] Piraten


----------



## herethic (5. März 2010)

Wann kommt eigentlich die März-Wahl?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. März 2010)

Hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## Nuklon (6. März 2010)

grad jetzt wo langsam wieder Wahlen anstehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2010)

Hier geht es weiter > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...2010-monatliche-community-bundestagswahl.html


----------

